# Best kind of wood for smoking chicken?



## dmger14

I only have some leftover hickory I used for deer and goose.  I plan to smoke chicken quarters next and heard apple is best for poultry. Any ideas on what kind to get?  I think I'll take my wife to watch Cloverfield tonight and stop by the BassPro to pick up some wood for smoking next weekend.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## xtexan

I like apple  mixed w/  a little hickory!


----------



## smok'n steve

I use maple, but thats because I have a lot of it.  Although, I do a lot of birds, little 4-5 pound chickens and 14 pound turkeys, Maple seems to work fine for me, not too strong and nice flavor.


----------



## walking dude

i am just opposite........hickory with a lil apple and cherry.......cherry, ROCKS


----------



## zzerru

I usually like a a oak/apple combo or cherry straight up.


----------



## smok'n steve

My Brother has some cherry,  I honestly have never tried it yet.  He said I could come get it this winter.  I just have to haul it out of the woods, split it up and dry it.  I guess he'll get a pile of jerky for that deal.  I am looking forward to try some different wood other than Maple, Oak, and Apple:-)


----------



## walking dude

you won't be disappointed with the cherry,.......if i had a lot of it, instead of just the chips i get at lowes, i would smoke with it all the time........


----------



## ds7662

Hickory for chicken is fine to me but, then everyone has their own taste preference. 
If you went light on the hickory it would be fine. Apple is a good choice as well. However If I persaonally was to use a fruit wood for the bird, it would be cherry. Going with Dude on this one.
Cherry adds a light fruity smoke flavor. What it does the best IMHO is color the meat.


----------



## walking dude

yes allen.........color's the meat good......real good......


----------



## bigal

I have a pellet smoker and the pellets are about 60% flavor and 40% alder or oak, so take this for what its worth.

I like mesquite or pecan and I've mixed them.  

People bag on mesquite, but I like it.  Maybe it has to do more w/the smell from the smoker, I don't know...but that is a very strong possibility.  

I've used cherry before, and I don't care for it.  And I know that comes from the smell from the smoker.  I'm not a big "sweets" fan.  I haven't had cake for over 5 yrs, pie...no thank you! ........well, some pie I like 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 .

Cherry does add a sweet taste to it.  

What do you have to loose?  Try it out, you won't be let down.


----------



## walking dude

wish i could texas.......wish i could......hard to find here......hawg-eyes has it, but they must think its gold or summin


----------



## short one

I'm with WD on the cherry. Here in NW Mo. I can get wild cherry and run a stick burner, which I fire with all most exclusively cherry and a little apple when I can find enough to fire with. Use cherry for everything as hickory upsets my stomach. My vote is cherry.


----------



## flash

Citrus wood is good for poultry also. Use to use orange wood all the time when I still had some trees. Now I do a hickory/pecan mix.


----------



## bbq bubba

I got 1 word for ya..........Pecan!!!


----------



## kookie

I like cherry and apple and maple for my chicken. I have used a mix of maple and hickory and that was pretty good too. I guess it all depends on your tastes. I have also noticed it also depends on how I season and marinade the chicken. I wish I could get some pecon or citrus wood up here. I have had sausage that my dad smoked with citrus wood and it was pretty good. Give them all a try and let us know what works for you.

Kookie


----------



## cman95

Pecan and apple......ya can't go wrong.


----------

